# Tarpon 11-22-13



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Headed out with lighter tackle this time to a juvi tarpon location down south. Brought out the 6 wt since the last tarpon I caught here were about 12 inches long. After a few hours of blind casting around the bay my anchovy fly was crushed. A few minutes later this guy was brought to hand.










Largest tarpon on fly yet! Dark flies worked with super slow strips were getting hits. They're out there.

Brandon


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats man! That fish is on the top of my list for sure!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

How far down south, looks like east texas


----------



## Brown Bear (Jun 5, 2012)

Good job! Guessing SPI?


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Very encouraging! Maybe the tarpon population is on the comeback? Does TPWD have a tagging or reporting program?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

texasflycaster said:


> Very encouraging! Maybe the tarpon population is on the comeback? Does TPWD have a tagging or reporting program?


Tarpon are definitely on a comeback. TPWD does have a user logging system, I cant find the link right now though.


----------



## atombomb (May 6, 2011)

*great fish*

Great fishâ€¦. is that one of your fly designs, or a store bought?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

It was a small version of the second fly down, by casey smartt.

http://caseysmartt.com/flies/


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweet! Your determination paid off.


----------

